# $100 challenge



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I am offering $100 to the first person that can find a 1968 gto H.O.with a/c in starlight black with the endura delete bumper. I am so confident that there is not another one out there that I challenge all comers. I would be surprised if you can even find any 68 h.o. with endura delete. Cant be a diecast either..Good luck if anyone is up for the challenge.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

hmmm photochop time!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

endura delete, so that's with a painted front bumper? Or the chrome one?


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Chrome


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

teamwoody72 said:


> I am offering $100 to the first person that can find a 1968 gto H.O.with a/c in starlight black with the endura delete bumper. I am so confident that there is not another one out there that I challenge all comers. I would be surprised if you can even find any 68 h.o. with endura delete. Cant be a diecast either..Good luck if anyone is up for the challenge.


 How bout some pics of _yours_?

I've only ever seen one endura delete 68 GTO. It was Mayfair Maize and had a vinyl top, column shift and a bench seat. Saw it parked on the street in St. Charles Mo. about 20 years ago and I could'nt believe it was a real GTO. Sitting there with it's whitewalls it looked like just another Lemans. 

The way GM let people option out their cars back then, option by option they are almost all unique. My car had 400 H.O.(standard motor) 4 speed, 3.55's, bench seat, reverb AM, rear defrost, hideaways, ralley gauges (with a clock instead of tach), remote mirror, light group, decor group, trunk light, PS and PDB.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I will have pics posted soon, body off frame right now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As I've said before, I've never even _seen_ a real endura-delete GTO in person, and I've been looking at GTO's intently for the past 4 decades or so!


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I personally like the look of the endura better but I also like having something that you dont see very often..90% of people will think its a lemans but the real gto people will appreciate it.:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd bet that 99.9% of the folks who see it will think it's a Le Mans, even Pontiac people!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Primer 1968 GTO Hardtop - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^ Hey! and it's black :lol: we may have a winner! arty:





Congradulations Crusty!! :cheers


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks to be a Green 68 Endura Delete for sale in the Jan 2012 GTOAA "The Legend" magazine. Someone confirm. It is a small picture. the bumper looks chrome and the car is listed as a GTO.

Dan


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Woody's still safe. He has too many qualifiers....It has to be Starlight Black, has to have AC, and has to be an HO car. With Endura Delete. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^ Don't forget the lighted ashtray option.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> ^ Don't forget the lighted ashtray option.


how about power windows or not? We could all have 1of 1 cars if we looked at it like that. My body bolts at 2 ftlbs tighter than yours so mines 1 of 1 now! J/k:rofl:


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Revised...any 68 gto h.o. car with air and endura delete ..color or other options can be anything..


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

:lol:I'll give anyone $1 cash if they can find a 65 Tempest cloaned into a GTO with an 02 LS1, 6 speed, CARBON FIBER grill surround, original bumpers, Dark Silver paint, black 06 GTO interior, 1000w infinity sound system, power windows,ac, carbon tail panel, custom air intake, carbon dash and center consoles, lowered on global west suspension with QA1 shocks
good luck


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

crustysack said:


> :lol:I'll give anyone $1 cash if they can find a 65 Tempest cloaned into a GTO with an 02 LS1, 6 speed, CARBON FIBER grill surround, original bumpers, Dark Silver paint, black 06 GTO interior, 1000w infinity sound system, power windows,ac, carbon tail panel, custom air intake, carbon dash and center consoles, lowered on global west suspension with QA1 shocks
> good luck


I bet I can find at least 1. Haha. Didn't say you had to find another one.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I kind of like the look of that chrome bumper! May look good on my car, my front end sucks anyway, with the plastic endura repo. Who sells these?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

So is this to prove how rare your car is? I'm not sure a forum discussion printed off would be considered documentaion but hey I have been wrong before. But then again I would love for someone to find me a picture of a 66 lemans convertible with nightwatch blue paint, white top and parchment interior. (oh and a 389 tri power lol) I know I have scowered the intranetzzzzz


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice job Josh where should I send the $1 to????


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Was the HO the standard motor in the GTO in 68? I know they had the Ram Air 2 also which is extremely rare.

If it was a black, RA II, endura delete with AC I believe it was probably 1 of 1. I'd still like to see some photo's OP, even "as found" before pics would be cool.

Any 68 GTO is a desirable car but the one you describe would stand out in a crowd and probably be a very good investment. :cheers 

OP we're just having a lil fun, as I believe your challenge is probably unwinnable because of the uniqueness of your car. :cool


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

crustysack said:


> Nice job Josh where should I send the $1 to????


I'd like to donate that dollar towards the "Crustysack" GTO fund or towards your next beer.

:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ALKYGTO said:


> OP we're just having a lil fun, as I believe your challenge is probably unwinnable because of the uniqueness of your car. :cool


:agree I could make the same challenge. :cool


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

h.o. was an option.. I believe they made around 3200 h.o. cars in 68 and just over 500 h.o cars with a/c. will have pics up soon. still interested in the tyrol blue 66/67 4 speed car with white interior if anyone has one..


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Josh -payment sent 
thanks for playing (burp):cheers


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Looks like I win my own challenge. Found this today.

http://www.classyauto.com/v/Pontiac GTO/62092


----------

